# Accuracy of bearing guided router cutters for template use



## Knaus (31 Aug 2016)

Hello,

New user here 

Seeking advive from those more experienced, on buying bearing guided router cutters

I am speciafically trying to find out which brands are acknowledged to have a high accuracy between the diameter of the bearing and the diameter of the cutter

The reason for my equiry is that I will be routing puzzle joints, from template, in plywood up to 3/4" (19mm) thickness

Any recommendations gratefully received - thank you in advance


----------



## RobinBHM (31 Aug 2016)

wealdon disposable tip 'easitip' range would be my choice

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... m_270.html


----------



## davin (9 Sep 2016)

Great minds...

When I saw you post I thought of this.

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... m_269.html

Very useful cutter. This is made in 19mm birch ply and laminate, made a template and used the above cutter to make doors.


----------



## wcndave (7 Oct 2016)

+1 for wealdon


----------

